
Coffee Meets Bagel announces a data breach - aritraghosh007
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/14/18224702/coffee-meets-bagel-data-breach-valentines-day
======
mimixco
This was a toy company without tech founders. I'm surprised that Mark Cuban
didn't say so on Shark Tank.

